
Apple Pay and iOS App Store under formal antitrust probe in Europe - NiekvdMaas
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/16/apple-pay-and-ios-app-store-under-formal-antitrust-probe-in-europe/
======
mikece
I'm somewhat conflicted: I can appreciate Apple wanting to make sure that apps
on their platform perform and behave to their standards but it _is_ rather
obnoxious that an app on their platform MUST use their payment system (and pay
them a 30% cut) as well as being prohibited from accessing certain features
like NFC. I could understand enhanced review -- even a higher price to justify
the closer collaboration with Apple engineers -- for payment app makers who
want to use NFC but to disallow it altogether crosses the line into anti-
competitive behavior. I think Apple deserves to lose this one.

~~~
Kuraj
I'm on the fence regarding if they should win or lose this, but I'm glad the
probe is happening.

------
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23537636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23537636)

